# Port fetching error



## bsdstarter (Jun 8, 2009)

When I use the _make install clear_ command to install the gnome2 software (I have already installed Xorg) The error says: 





> Couldn't fetch it - please try to retrieve this
> port manually into usr/ports/distfiles/gnome2 and try again



This laptop I'm messing around with doesn't have drivers for its built in wireless system (it's an IBM) and the only internet access I have is wireless, no Ethernet. I think I need to have internet access for the ports but I was wondering if I can install gnome from a flash drive or CD-RW?

Xorg freezes when I do _startx_. I can't get out of it, I can't move my mouse cursor, and I can't type. All I can do is use CTRL+Alt+Del to shut down. I can see 3 windows though. . . I'm thinking I need to install gnome and everything should be OK


----------



## rhyous (Jun 8, 2009)

Manually download the port as a tar.gz on a different system if you have to and manually copy it this system to /usr/ports/distfiles/gnome2 and then rerun make install.


----------

